# Practical Solution for Unmarried Couple Living & Working in Singapore



## progressivefiesta

Hello all,

There is an opportunity for me to transfer to Singapore with my current employer. I currently reside in Australia although am a UK citizen. No package details have been discussed although having been with the employer for some time I don’t foresee any issues here. My Employer will arrange my work permit / employment pass (I don’t know the specifics of this).

I understand that there is no ‘partner’ or ‘de-facto’ recognition in Singapore’s immigration system. My (also British) long-term partner is degree qualified and has around five years experience in Marketing. She would be keen to find a job and start work as soon as possible after arriving. I understand that any prospective employer would have to sponsor her (or arrange a work visa) before any work can be undertaken.

What is the likelihood of this and how practical is it? Are employers generally willing to sponsor a candidate for a visa? Will my partner have to leave Singapore periodically if she has not acquired a work permit / employment pass, and are there restrictions on doing this? Is there a chance we may end up separated after six months?

We hope that we can come up with a practical solution here, or we may have to look into another opportunity. We do intend on getting married, but this isn’t an option imminently.

Sorry for the vague details. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## beppi

If your partner does not qualify for a visa on her own merits (e.g. by finding a sponsoring employer of her own, which might be a challenge depending on her education, skills, experience and nationality), she would need a Dependent's Pass for following you.
Singapore does (grudgingly) recognize non-married partnerships if they were recognized by the applicant's home authorities. So, if possible, officially register yours before you come - and (just in case there are questions) bring sufficient proof that you have been together for some time (at least 1 - 2 years): rental contracts, utility bills, pictures and receipts of trips together, etc.
Of course being married (no matter how short) will make things a lot easier!

Her following you on a short-term (tourist) visa is not a solution and will create problems after two or three entries.

You didn't mention it, but in case yours is a same-sex partnership this will not work. Besides being legally unrecognised, these are also socially so heavily frowned upon that I would recommend you reconsider your options.


----------



## BBCWatcher

beppi said:


> Besides being legally unrecognised, these are also socially so heavily frowned upon that I would recommend you reconsider your options.


I think I'd disagree with this, or at least I'd put it in the context of Asia. _By Asian standards_ Singapore is pretty tolerant of same sex relationships.

Per Beppi's point about a DP, note that ability to accept employment in Singapore is not guaranteed with a DP. The DP holder's prospective employer has to apply for a Letter of Consent (LOC). Usually the LOC is granted but not always. DP holders tend to get paid less than otherwise, too. So there's a bit of financial risk at least even if a DP is approved.


----------



## beppi

BBCWatcher said:


> I think I'd disagree with this, or at least I'd put it in the context of Asia. _By Asian standards_ Singapore is pretty tolerant of same sex relationships.


Oh yes, I agree: In the neighbouring countries, same sex couples are thrown into jail or worse - in Singapore they are merely ostracised!


----------



## BBCWatcher

beppi said:


> in Singapore they are merely ostracised!


Well, that's changing, too. Within Western expat communities in Singapore there's widespread (though not universal) social acceptance. I also think, like just about everywhere else, younger Singaporeans are quite different in their attitudes than their older counterparts.

Then there's the fact that it's very common in Singapore for men to hold hands with men and women to hold hands with women. Singapore is extremely culturally diverse, and there are some cultures that draw no particular romantic inferences from handholding. Although I suppose that two men holding hands in public who don't both "look" Indian would be viewed as "odd." Singapore is a great place to be an "Indian-looking" gay man, by the way -- as long as you're dating another Indian-looking gay man. 

It's patently obvious if you spend any time in public in Singapore that there are many same sex couples living reasonably happily here. They're fairly discrete, but they're not hidden. That's also been my experience among acquaintances and friends. "Open secrecy," basically. Maybe like the New York City of 20 years ago, roughly speaking.


----------



## anonserg

i'd say the best chance your partner has now would be to try look for any job relevant online and try to secure a job from there. i know few people (whom partner has already secured a job in sg) applied and succeeded. there's no guarantee in this of course but u can never know.

yes singaporean companies are more reluctant to hire foreigners but this is mostly because they are more selective in hiring people. generally people from australia, uk and usa will find it easier to find a job here. past experience is crucial too. the fact that she has you as her partner to live with will help because most HR are careful not to hire someone who cant adjust to new environment and eventually left the job after few months so if she mention this in her interview it will actually help.

be mindful that now salary for expats are not as enticing as it used to be. i know few people that were offered with salary & benefits just like the locals so be prepared for that.

lastly, even if a company agrees to sponsor her application the final decision is up to the authority. you can hardly know why sometimes everything submitted is perfect but your application got rejected anyway. 

but it's always good to try and find out or else you'll never know.
i wish both of u good luck and all the best!


----------



## cgsteedman

Myself and my unmarried partner have just arrived in Singapore in nearly exactly the same scenario (Brits, moved from Oz, Employment through my work, unmarried (female) partner with 5 years Marketing experience looking for work)

In short, if you're company are providing you with a sponsorship you will receive an employment pass. Your partner can receive a Long term Visitor Pass, through your EP, which gives your partner all the same rights as you do except for the fact they cannot work. Your partner will require a company to sponsor them to allow your partner to work.

We had to get a document (notary document) stating we had been together as part of our application.

On the job side so far.. the GF is currently looking for work and has had a few interviews so far so it has progressed faster than we experienced living in Sydney..which isn't saying a lot!

<snip>

Cheers
Chris


----------



## headinjury

cgsteedman said:


> We had to get a document (notary document) stating we had been together as part of our application.


What exactly was this document. You say you just had to state that you were together. Did a solicitor prepare it? Did it mention "common-law marriage" or anything?

I am in the same boat now, dreading the application for my unmarried partner.


----------



## mdp14

I'm also trying to get an LTVP and would like to know what other documents did you present for the application. 

Thanks


----------



## simonsays

mdp14 said:


> I'm also trying to get an LTVP and would like to know what other documents did you present for the application.
> 
> Thanks


what is your nationality ? if i may ask ..


----------



## badsector

mdp14 said:


> I'm also trying to get an LTVP and would like to know what other documents did you present for the application.
> 
> Thanks


You should check ICA website


----------



## simonsays

badsector said:


> You should check ICA website


very helpful, not .. 

Can you point out the specific URL that applies for this case ??


----------

